

A unique Viking sword goes on display for the first time since its discovery - diodorus
http://www.pasthorizonspr.com/index.php/archives/07/2015/a-unique-viking-sword-goes-on-display-for-the-first-time-since-its-discovery

======
diodorus
I really hate to link to the Daily Mail but I have to admit that this seems to
be the most detailed article available. And if anything it's actually
(arguably) less clickbait-y than the rather eccentric press release put out by
the University of Oslo:

[http://www.alphagalileo.org/ViewItem.aspx?ItemId=154673&Cult...](http://www.alphagalileo.org/ViewItem.aspx?ItemId=154673&CultureCode=en)

Edit: if anyone can find a better source on this, please don't hesitate to
post it!

~~~
dalke
[http://www.pasthorizonspr.com/index.php/archives/07/2015/a-u...](http://www.pasthorizonspr.com/index.php/archives/07/2015/a-unique-
viking-sword-goes-on-display-for-the-first-time-since-its-discovery) ?

~~~
dang
That looks reasonable. Url changed from
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3162129/Stunn...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3162129/Stunning-
Viking-sword-unearthed-Warrior-brandished-ornate-weapon-chosen-King-Canute-
English-battles.html).

